# Problem to print white plastisol ink on dark garments



## jerrymaguire (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,

So my problem is that when i apply the second coat it is not on top of the first one, there is a small gap between the two coats.

I have a small company and in two days i'll be at a market but i need to build a stock.... please help me!


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

You are losing your registration. What type of press do you have? Are you using pallet adhesive to keep the shirt on the board?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

I agree Jeron,
make sure you put lots of adhesive on the boards first.


----------



## jerrymaguire (Mar 9, 2015)

jeron said:


> You are losing your registration. What type of press do you have? Are you using pallet adhesive to keep the shirt on the board?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using T-Shirt Forums


Yes i am using adhesive to keep the tshirt on the board.

I use a press from Art2Screen.co.uk (one color)

I have checked and seen that each parts of the press moves side to side... even though the screws are tight to the maximum...

On 5 tshirts i'll be able to print 2 coerrectly if i am lucky


----------



## jerrymaguire (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## jerrymaguire (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## jerrymaguire (Mar 9, 2015)

1 COLOUR LARGE KIT


----------

